# Bilbao campsites



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have to check in at the Bilbao ferry terminal at 10am on the 21/4/08.

Can anyone recomend a nearby site that will take a 30ft RV.

Wifi would be an advantage.

Muchly thanks

Ian


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

This won't help much but the one at Sopelana, whilst good for transport links for Bibao city, is very cramped and appeared this February to be almost filled with statics/long termers.

I can't think it would accommodate a 30ft vehicle.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi If you drive into the departure gate carpark at ferry terminal there are normally m/homes and wagons parked up for the night.

I find it better to park up alongside the fence on the lefthand side once you enter the departure gate carpark.

Not far to walk to find bars & restaurants


Alex.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RV 30 foot*

Hello there,

We stayed at costajan camping and got up early for the ferry and arrived in-time. Our MH is only 25 foot but why not send an email to the owner. He has a basic command of seven languages!.

Trev.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trev

How long did it take to drive to the ferry?

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Long*



camperian said:


> Trev
> 
> How long did it take to drive to the ferry?
> 
> Ian


Hello Ian,

In Short,

It was less than two hours, this we knew. No problem, we read the campsite signs the night before that the barrier opened at 8:30am. Of course that gave us at least 2 1/2 hours so no problem.

The funny side,

However, the next morning I raised all the passnegers and crew like A Sargeant Major. Drove to the barrier to find it locked down. Waited ten minutes and still not raised. Without wanting to disturb the other campers and campsite owners with blarring air horns I tried to work out which of the numerous open to air and my poking finger switches performed the "open sesame". Click. flick, Zilch, rien, nowt, nothing BLARRING HALOGENS, a few blips later and still the barrier lay low.

"MMMMMM. Now what said my despairing and bleary eyed bunch".

"One of you Ring the owner, we must catch that boat, ring his emergency number 01234567890" I replied

Anyway in short a few minutes, bleary eyed campsite owner (yet another one) apeared in nightware on a motorbike not fit for those with any form of vision, proceded to unlock the recpeption door and push the much hunted and saught after "open sesame" button from within. He then remarked In what I fully inderstood in English to mean,,,,,,,

It is Only 7:40 am, the clocks changed last night, you are an hour early!.

Suffice to say, we arrived in-time for the Ferry and in our extra hour managed full breakfast and got the dull event of watching all the nice People disembark. We were still one of the last to get off the other end

Trev.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trev
Thanx for an entertaining and informative post

Ian


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

hi thers a site in orio which is approx 50 miles north of bilbao
it would take your rv no problem. or you can wild camp there, my avatar 
is of the harbour wall in orio, weve stayed there many times no problem.

mark.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mark

NORTH? That looks a bit wet to me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I did find it to the East of Bibao though!



Thanks everybody for posts. Wifi is intermittent at the mo' so hence delays in responding.

Ian


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

yes sorry about that


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Navarette near Logrono ( one of our favourites )

Camping de Haro at Haro

Both 2 hours from Ferry and suitable for RVs


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanx Billym

This looks a good bet as I will be travelling up from the east of Grenada, Albaciete, Guadalajara then north.

As I am single, the toll roads look to be the quickest way. I'm now wondering if I am going too far in one day. At my age, I begin to tire after about 6 hrs on the road. Well my eyes do at any rate :roll: 

Ian


----------

